# My New Camera Canon 20D



## MH_91 (Sep 28, 2009)

Heyy all ! 
i hope all doing well , and had great weekend 

this is my 1st time Publishing  my works in this Forum .
lately i bought new camera ( 2 month ago )
Canon 20D with lens Sigma 18-200mm , before i just had a Sony DSC-w300 , i did great job onit , but most the time it was only in Auto Option soo i wanst doing anything special. just my angle of the pic and lighting .

but since i got my 20D , its been crazy world for me !! (since  this my 1st DSLR camera) i really didnt know what am doing at all !!! 

i turn the option into Auto and the flash pop up i wanted with out flash , it didn't Obey what i was telling him lol . soo i start to do Massive of Research ! , the shutter , the AV , Lighting ! , looking at tutorials and see how ppl take pics , and how they make it More nicer with photoshop or any other software .

the 1st week for me it was testing week !! testing everything ( most of my pics were over Exposed or Dark ) because of the slow shutter or fast shutter or because my AV was low or was High  . 

slowly and slowly i start to learn how it work , and how you can play with the setting 

am just saying all that stuff , to tell the beginner ppl ,  *that dont give up easily !!* , DSLR need a lot of partice till you get used to it , 

i just have one Question to ask , 

is it better to use RAW setting or JPEG setting ? and why 


this is my works 

Please Comment on my pics ,if there is any Tip for making my work better please say  
thank you 
and have great Day\night 

MH.


----------



## Brian L (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats. Looks like your already having fun with it. Nice buy.


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 28, 2009)

Brian L said:


> congrats. Looks like your already having fun with it. Nice buy.



yeah am having lots of fun with it now ! but at 1st it was kind of nightmare lol , 
thank you very much for you'r comment .. 
have good night


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 28, 2009)

only one comment ! thats really sad !


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2009)

> only one comment ! thats really sad !


It could have something to do with poor spelling, grammar and punctuation of your post.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you tried the RAW + JPEG mode, and set the camera to capture Black and White images with the Yellow Filter option, using the Sepia toning feature?

The 20D will shoot a beautiful B&W JPEG image for you. Set the sharpening pretty high, since the 20D outputs a rather soft 8.2MP image. Set the Yellow filter option because that helps give some tonal differentiation, like one would have gotten with a K2 yellow filter back in the B&W era using panchromatic film.

The sepia toning look just looks cool from the 20D. The JPEGs will be properly filtered, sepia-toned, and sharpened. But the RAW data will still be RAW, and will have all the color information needed to use DPP or other software to make beautiful color JPEGs.


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 28, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Have you tried the RAW + JPEG mode, and set the camera to capture Black and White images with the Yellow Filter option, using the Sepia toning feature?
> 
> The 20D will shoot a beautiful B&W JPEG image for you. Set the sharpening pretty high, since the 20D outputs a rather soft 8.2MP image. Set the Yellow filter option because that helps give some tonal differentiation, like one would have gotten with a K2 yellow filter back in the B&W era using panchromatic film.
> 
> The sepia toning look just looks cool from the 20D. The JPEGs will be properly filtered, sepia-toned, and sharpened. But the RAW data will still be RAW, and will have all the color information needed to use DPP or other software to make beautiful color JPEGs.



i just tired and the Result were pretty goood !! is it better to use the Camera B&W or take like Color pic and then PhotoShopit B&W is it going to be different ?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, it is going to be different--a Photoshop conversion can be done dozens of different ways. I also like to bump the contrast up two clicks when using the 20D's in-camera B&W capture in RAW+JPEG mode.

There's a number of ways to do B&W conversions in post processing, but one thing about shooting in-camera RAW+JPEG captures is that you can see and evaluate the images on the LCD without the distraction of color. Shooting in-camera B&W forces you to look more at the line,shape,and mass elements of design in the field. A B&W image is often more about line and shape and mass of the subjects/elements, and it's a way to focus more on compositional matters than on color. SO, for me, if the desired end result is a B&W image, I think it actually is *better* to shoot,review,and evaluate a B&W image in the field, rather than mentally try and translate color into B&W.

A successful B&W photo is not always identical to a successful color photo.


----------



## ksven (Sep 28, 2009)

Canon 20D. Thats what i'm saving up for at the moment. :] damn minimum bi weekly pay. And i really love the light graffiti


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 28, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Well, it is going to be different--a Photoshop conversion can be done dozens of different ways. I also like to bump the contrast up two clicks when using the 20D's in-camera B&W capture in RAW+JPEG mode.
> 
> There's a number of ways to do B&W conversions in post processing, but one thing about shooting in-camera RAW+JPEG captures is that you can see and evaluate the images on the LCD without the distraction of color. Shooting in-camera B&W forces you to look more at the line,shape,and mass elements of design in the field. A B&W image is often more about line and shape and mass of the subjects/elements, and it's a way to focus more on compositional matters than on color. SO, for me, if the desired end result is a B&W image, I think it actually is *better* to shoot,review,and evaluate a B&W image in the field, rather than mentally try and translate color into B&W.
> 
> A successful B&W photo is not always identical to a successful color photo.





i will practice on B&W latter on and see the difference between PhotoShop B&W and the B&W from the camera ! 

thank you for the comment  

btw i didnt know . which pic you like the best


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 28, 2009)

ksven said:


> Canon 20D. Thats what i'm saving up for at the moment. :] damn minimum bi weekly pay. And i really love the light graffiti



you i totally feel what you been throw ! 

and thank you for your Comment  
have good day =)


----------



## Brian L (Sep 29, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> > only one comment ! thats really sad !
> 
> 
> It could have something to do with poor spelling, grammar and punctuation of your post.



That was a mean answer to his statement of this is sad only one comment. When did we start saying this like this in a forum bout photography....



Hmmmmmm. Just saying.


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 29, 2009)

Brian L said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > only one comment ! thats really sad !
> ...




just to let you know guys English is my 3rd Language, soo am doing pretty good here !! 

and Brian was right , here its about PhotoGraphy , not English Grammar and spelling !! 

thank you Brian


----------



## battletone (Sep 29, 2009)

I notice you have about 4 hot pixels from the look of it.  I assume you had to photoshop out some of those red dots from some of the lighter and white photos?  I see them on a couple of your photos.

I am new to this two.  Mine XSi has one hot pixel.  I don't know what is "normal", but 4 seems like a lot.


----------



## MH_91 (Sep 29, 2009)

battletone said:


> I notice you have about 4 hot pixels from the look of it.  I assume you had to photoshop out some of those red dots from some of the lighter and white photos?  I see them on a couple of your photos.
> 
> I am new to this two.  Mine XSi has one hot pixel.  I don't know what is "normal", but 4 seems like a lot.



XSi is Canon 450D 

yeah i notice that from the 1st day , i heard if you clean the Sensor , the "dead Pixels " will be gone . 
but  i dont know how to clean the sensor .


----------



## Brian L (Sep 30, 2009)

MH_91 said:


> Brian L said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



Well I don't like people pointing out that stuff and I shouldn't have told that guy it was not right cause I don't want him to think I am telling him off. I just don't like seeing that stuff said cause then it gets all blown out of portion. Alright guys peace out for now. I need to work on my typing a little. lol. BLah.


----------



## MH_91 (Oct 1, 2009)

Brian L said:


> MH_91 said:
> 
> 
> > Brian L said:
> ...



LOL


----------

